# why is it?



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

why is it when it comes to drain cleaning no one respects it. but when you do service work most don't care what the price is?

i was thinking of this the last couple of days as i get price shopped like crazy on drain cleaning but very little on service work. 

i spent over $30,000 on new drain equipment in the last 6 months. i have done less then $2,000 in drain calls since then. but on the service side i have done a lot more.

i was thinking that most people just think it is throwing a cable down the line and that's it. your done in 15 min. and it is no big deal. i say theres a lot morre to it then that. what say you?


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I wouldn't dwell on it. 

Some days it seems like everyone will complain about the price no matter what you tell them. Other days it seems they will all love your price. 

Just keep charging what your numbers tell you to charge, and remind yourself that the plumbing works just fine at your home.


----------



## slpknt10l03 (Apr 7, 2010)

like most things in the wold of plumbing - the average person doesn't really understand all the in's and out's of even the simplest of jobs. 

I think drain cleaning is almost an art-form .... nothing feels better than being the savior and pulling out that 5 pound cluster of white mice!


I wouldn't let the getting passed over bother you, these people will get what they pay for. If all they want is a rod shoved through the drain and a big mess after let 'em save $50. 

Eventually your reputation for being thorough, clean and respectful and an overall professional will land you more and more jobs.


with that said - didn't Walmart stock just rise? :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

They dont get respect here because theres no license required to do it other than a business license. Most look the part too.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey dont feel so bad we all have those days>Yes drain cleaning is an art whether you have a plbg licsense or not if you dont know how to feel the cable and listen to the cable then put the snakes away.Most important thing is you have to get the customer to tell you what is really happening.Ive had licsensed plumbers call me and tell me the toilet is plugged past the toilet.Get there and the customer says the toilet flushes every other flush and the problem ends up being the jet hole is plugged in the toilet which starts the syphon action on the toilet.Alls i did was cleanout the buildup and the toilet works fine.Also told the customer they might want to get the toilet replaced at their convience cause cleaning the jet hole wont last forever:thumbsup:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

reason drain cleaning has no respect is because its a grimy job. Just like the guy who guys go from site to site to pump out the jiffy jons. They may not respect your profession, but they will respect your wage.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

turd hurders to the rescue


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Drain cleaner respect*

If someone can't take a shower or a crap, they respect a man who opens the drains and gets the flow restored. You know you wowed the cust. when they say they will refer you to friends, family, etc.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Drain cleaning is easy to price shop for. Anyone can look at their toilet overflowing and they know is is clogged. Same thing with a kitchen sink stoppage. In the mind of Joe homeowner all they need is someone to come to their house and snake it or pour a magic concoction down the drain. Anybody can do that! When you start talking about unexplained drips or noises in the wall or a high water bill then the customer has no idea want the problem is. As your speaking with the customer you offer possible solutions to the problem, BAM your the man, they can't get you out quick enough.

When you speak with price shoppers always offer them a relatively simple and cheap solution and let them know it could be a more serious problem its just had to tell over the phone. When you arive you can diagnose the problem and give them a more realistic bid for repairs. Clearing drains is easy, the hard part is getting your foot in the door. Take advantage of this people when they let you in. Ask if your can check the other fixtures. Look for running toilets, leaking traps angle stops that are hard to turn. I always check Water pressure, I can't warranty a fliudmaster if they 120 psi water pressure. In this economy with more and more handymen popping up take advantage of every call you get.

I spoke with a guy that owned a couple of Mr. Rooter franchises. They charged 215 to clear a kichen sink stoppage from the roof or a cleanout. They would then camera the line free of charge. The techs jobs was to run a small cable down the line and break up the stoppage just enough to get the line to drain. Then they would camera the drain in question. You can imagine the horror of the homeowner when they seen all the grease and buildup still in the line. No problem for another 415 dollars Mr. Rooter can jet all the grease out the line and camera it again to prove it.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I find they respect me a lot more at 11 pm on a sunday night when it is pouring down rain and they are swimming in crap and their handy hack with the 49.95 anytime anywhere just can't seem to be able to pick up his phone.:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> I find they respect me a lot more at 11 pm on a sunday night when it is pouring down rain and they are swimming in crap and their handy hack with the 49.95 anytime anywhere just can't seem to be able to pick up his phone.:whistling2:


Good to see you posting again. long time no see...you to good for us?:jester:


----------

